# Pottery barn skeleton drink dispenser holder



## PoisonIvy (Sep 28, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a place I can get one of these? I start buying in like July and they were already gone.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I can check the PB's around here.


----------

